# no CAPTCHA in Firefox



## Profighost (Jun 9, 2022)

On several websites a CAPTCHA simply does not appear in my firefox (101.0) even if I deactivate any add-ons, java-script.enable is true....

Any idea which settings I may have messed up?

thanks in advance


----------



## getopt (Jun 9, 2022)

Profighost said:


> a CAPTCHA simply does not appear in my firefox


This may be the most valuable feature of Firefox. 
I do have this "user experience" with my 91.9.1esr. 

While belonging to the most stupid species ever on earth I feel humiliated being probed on that.

For debugging purpose only try using a new Firefox profile for reference. I'd wonder if that would not enable all the glory enhancements thrown on us.


----------



## Profighost (Jun 9, 2022)

Yeah, me too.
And even more humilating than being probed by a computer if you're not is looking at a picture, and don't be able to give a clear answer, because it's not obvious if there is a thing what it asks for or not:."...that wee yellow dot way down the street _could_ be a taxi... - " 
[...was this derived from fuzzy-logic?] 

It also doesn't matter that not in all countries all taxis are always yellow... yeah, well, either you're with us or you're with the terroists. Right. Naturally. Of course.
It could be an interesting idea to produce not-US-captchas.
E.g. "check all boxes that contain european but not german cars"
or "check all flags of countries that are in africa."
I'm pretty sure this will not only increase safety _and_ fun on the internet but also could really be educative. 

But one have to live with this shit. Once established anybody copies it.
It has to be good. Since everybody else has it. The majority must be right, because they prove their intelligence regulary. 
"Eat more crap. Billions of flys cannot be wrong." 


As a result by now I have several online shops where I don't buy nothing anymore.
I can't. They force me to buy elsewhere, because they locked their shops - not because I don't pay or have a bad reputation or whatever, no just because "pros" "designed" their webpages. 

Of course also my motto is:
If you really want total safety for your computer remove CPU, powersupply and all disks from it.
Absolutely nothing bad can happen to that machine! 
(Hammer or baseball clubs are also approbiate to do the job.)

And nobody asks:
"In the last five years you bought stuff for over 5k in our shop. From one day to the other you stopped buying. Why?"
(Wtf they want "Big Data" for and collect all those masses of information if they don't even take a peek into their own f#c4in management system !?!)

....back to topic (sorry):
Yeah, well, this could be the right approach.
I carry along my firefox directory for many years now, from several systems.
Maybe it's muddled too much and it's just time to give it a fresh start.

Thanks.


----------



## getopt (Jun 9, 2022)

Profighost said:


> But one have to live with this shit.


Not at all. We do still have the choice. Taking the hurdle can be refused.

As CAPTCHAs are excluding blind people I stand in solidarity with them.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 11, 2022)

Profighost said:


> … several websites



Can you share the URL of one?



Profighost said:


> a CAPTCHA simply does not appear …



Does the site also, subsequently, behave as if a CAPTCHA has not been solved?


----------



## Profighost (Jun 12, 2022)

grahamperrin@ said:


> Can you share the URL of one?





			https://www.brack.ch/
		









						Factorio
					






					www.factorio.com
				







grahamperrin@ said:


> Does the site also, subsequently, behave as if a CAPTCHA has not been solved?


No. The CAPTCHA is asked as part of the login process, when their computer thinks to test if I am one, but it simply does not appear.
Any I see is "Please solve the..."
I also swicthed of all add-ons and checked my browser settings (about:config) if javascript is enabled because I presumed a dependency, but i tis enabled and is not the point.
I'm pretty sure this must be some trash in my firefox ~ dreictory on FreeBSD, because I've tested the same sites with the firefox on a ubuntu live system and there it works.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 12, 2022)

about:profiles
create a new profile
launch profile in a new browser
Is the symptom reproducible with a new profile?


----------



## Profighost (Jun 12, 2022)

...ah, I didn't know that one. I'll check tomorrow. Thanks!

btw you accidently made a good example of why there is a need to escape characters


----------

